# Not allowed to fish on the beach in North Myrtle Beach



## Nmb (Aug 24, 2015)

I was informed this afternoon by a lifeguard in North Myrtle Beach that I must stop fishing. He said they had recieved complaints about fishing. I possess a valid SC salt water license and was very cognizant of not fishing when any swimmers were near. I called the city beach patrol and they said there was an ordinance against fishing when people are swimming. I sure wish the state of South Carolina had informed me of this before I purchased a fishing license. I will never spend my vacation dollars here again!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Its a tourist beach. What do you expect.
Fishing is better off piers anyways once you figure it out


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Its a tourist beach. What do you expect.
> Fishing is better off piers anyways once you figure it out


In your opinion, what is the best rig and bait to use to have the best chance of catching a >12 inch fish off of the pier. Thanks in advance for your suggestion. This will be very beneficial to us tourists and give us a big thrill on vacation.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> In your opinion, what is the best rig and bait to use to have the best chance of catching a >12 inch fish off of the pier. Thanks in advance for your suggestion. This will be very beneficial to us tourists and give us a big thrill on vacation.


Live mullet on a Carolina rig under the pier will catch flounder, speckled trout and red drum anywhere from 10 inches to20, 30, 40 inches. 

A straw rig with gold hooks will catch Spanish and blues up to 20 inches easily. 
Take #30 mono and 6-8 2/0 gold hooks with straws over the shank. Sinker on the bottom. Take it 3/4 out on pier and drop it down and jig up and down.

If you walk put on a pier and see and ask questions you will learn 100x more than asking on the Internet. Locals are always pretty helpful.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Nmb said:


> I will never spend my vacation dollars here again!


DEATH to Myrtle Beach . . . It's mostly just a TOURIST TRAP, anyway ! ! !


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

There's a _beach_ in Myrtle Beach?...I never saw it.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

I was informed yesterday that you can fish from nmb from 5pm to 9am.The rest of the dayit's for swimming.I'm about to head out there in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Live mullet on a Carolina rig under the pier will catch flounder, speckled trout and red drum anywhere from 10 inches to20, 30, 40 inches.
> 
> A straw rig with gold hooks will catch Spanish and blues up to 20 inches easily.
> Take #30 mono and 6-8 2/0 gold hooks with straws over the shank. Sinker on the bottom. Take it 3/4 out on pier and drop it down and jig up and down.
> ...


Thank you very much. You provided a lot of info there. I agree with you on the locals.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Seriously? What about in September and October? Surfmom do you have any information about this? What about Cherry Grove? Sorry for all the questions but this is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I think that's bull**** but I wouldn't want to fish near stupid tourists from the surf anyways. I go to the pier or hit up the creeks in murrells or pawleys.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Elgreco said:


> I think that's bull**** but I wouldn't want to fish near stupid tourists from the surf anyways. I go to the pier or hit up the creeks in murrells or pawleys.


EXACTLY. I'm not going to be caught out there amongst the hordes trying to fish but I don't think there's any kind of law. I just pulled this directly from Horry County's Website:

Fishing
-Shark fishing from any pier, the beach and shore is prohibited.
-At the time of recognition, fishermen must release sharks and any other dangerous marine animals.
-Anyone surf fishing must obtain a valid South Carolina issued Surf Fishing License in accordance with State Law. http://www.dnr.sc.gov/fishing.html

That's all that's mentioned in regards to fishing. Link is here: http://www.horrycounty.org/AboutOurBeaches.aspx

I think that lifeguard is misinformed.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

The original poster stated that it was a NMB lifeguard, and the following is the NMB ordinance that the lifeguard was enforcing:

"(c) Lifeguards and public safety officers shall have the authority to require persons engaged in saltwater fishing to cease fishing if circumstances indicate that cessation of fishing is in the interest of public safety. In the event a lifeguard or public safety officer determines that fishing is unsafe, the lifeguard or public safety officer may order any person engaged in saltwater fishing to immediately cease fishing. Any person engaged in saltwater fishing ordered to cease fishing shall immediately comply with the order until such time as the lifeguard or public safety officer indicates that it is safe to resume fishing. The lifeguard or public safety officer may indicate that saltwater fishing may occur at an alternate location during the time that the cease fishing order is effective."


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Well that stinks. I guess they don't want fishermen hooking into swimmers. Thanks for the clarification GaryM.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, they can make you move if swimmers decide to show up. Doesn't matter if you were there at dawn and they show up at 10:30. Money talks. Fish a beach like in Garden City where you can get away from people.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Those beaches are so friggin crowded that trying to fish is a fools errand anyway. dlpetrey, you mentioned Cherry Grove in an earlier post, that beach is almost gone from recent storms. I don't know how all those thousands of people can cram themselves on such a narrow strip of beach. I'm sending you a PM about another option in that area.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks GaryM. I'm down there in late Sept/early Oct. Not my favorite beach but hard to argue with a free place to stay.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

The funniest thing is that you would think with the whole beach being empty, swimmers would avoid fisherman. That's just not true. All this summer, they went into the surf right beside me. There was 50 yards of empty beach each way, but still chose to be right by my lines. It was like I was invisible. Always before 9am and after 8pm works out best or go south like to Pawleys Island or the state park.:fishing:


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

The crowds are already starting to thin anyway. I'd go right back out and try again.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Family just got back on Saturday from Cherry Grove after a week.. I fished every am from 6 ish to 8 and caught a few croaker and whiting each day. What I can say is that why would you want to fish with the crowd anyways.. if u want to fish during the day go to the point or off of lake drive in the bend.. you can catch more there. I went to lake drive bend on Thursday and caught 5 specks in about 3 hours.. Also I will say that the DNR is patrolling the beach in the morning and evenings and also the water ways hard.. so be legal or don't fish..


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Theres a stretch north of Apache that would be wide open for fishing if you have access.


----------



## kevd66 (Apr 27, 2015)

Pretty informative post. I'm coming down there in October for a college recruiting trip with my son. What species should I expect to find/target in the area? I also have a buddy down their now doing quite well off of a pier. He wants to know if there is a good charter captain that you'd recommend for nearshore fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kevd66 said:


> Pretty informative post. I'm coming down there in October for a college recruiting trip with my son. What species should I expect to find/target in the area? I also have a buddy down their now doing quite well off of a pier. He wants to know if there is a good charter captain that you'd recommend for nearshore fishing.


Everything is biting in October. Bull drum, whiting, pompano, trout, flounder, spot, black drum, croaker, sheepshead, Spanish, kings, mullet are running, etc. Cobia is about the only thing that's not. 

Go with Jay Sconyers. www.acesupfishing.com


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been to Myrtle Beach a few times . . .

I grew up in South FL and, to me, it's just a "TOURIST TRAP", like Daytona Beach and Panama City are, in Florida.

For my money, fishing is pretty much a dead issue there.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Dave, how about you just stay out of the South Carolina sub forum? Nobody here really cares what you think.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Never mind him, it's not his fault he can't resist going to Ripley's Believe It or Not every time he's in town. It is a tourist 'trap' after all.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I know during the summer time and we fish we are packing up the fishing poles by 10 a.m. at the latest because swimmers are starting to show up honestly if I'm there with my kids to swim I'd rather not see a fisherman right in the middle of where we are so it's a matter of respect and being safe. In Myrtle Beach as far as I know there are no regulations there's absolutely nothing about where you can fish or where you can't fish so I don't know about North Myrtle Beach


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Or we fish after 3r 4 p.m. and if they're swimming in the water too bad there sharkbait anyway


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

get a metal detector and find all that lost gold and silver they loose


----------

